# Alice



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2020)

Alice passed away tonight.  She is now with her love Danny Boy.  Sweetest bird I ever had.  She will be missed by her best friend Jasmine bird, Suzy and I.  She spent her last day listening to music.  RIP Alice bird.  I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 118849


Thank you Marci.  She was the sweetest bird I ever had.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 19, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you Marci.  She was the sweetest bird I ever had.


well if you need to talk let me know. take it easy sweet lady.


----------



## Ceege (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm so sorry, Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2020)

Ceege said:


> I'm so sorry, Ruthanne.
> View attachment 118855


Thank you.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 19, 2020)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I am very sorry to hear of your loss.


Thank you.


----------



## Devi (Aug 19, 2020)

I too am sorry for your loss.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2020)

Ruth, very sorry to hear your sad news, may Alice rest peacefully.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2020)

Devi said:


> I too am sorry for your loss.


Thank you


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ruth, very sorry to hear your sad news, may Alice rest peacefully.


Thank you


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 19, 2020)

Hugs to you, Ruthanne.


----------



## deesierra (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm so sorry


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2020)

I too am sorry for your loss.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2020)

You must have been very close @Ruthanne


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> View attachment 118863
> You must have been very close @Ruthanne


thank you


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> I too am sorry for your loss.


Thank you


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2020)

deesierra said:


> I'm so sorry


Thank you


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2020)

We'll be having a celebration of Alice's life later today.  Flute music for comforting.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2020)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## old medic (Aug 20, 2020)

They do become family... Hugs to ya


----------



## Pepper (Aug 20, 2020)

I had many parakeets as a kid.  They were such fun, lovable, each with a unique personality.  I loved each one so much.
(((Ruthanne)))
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 20, 2020)

ruthanne--i am so sorry about your bird


----------



## katlupe (Aug 20, 2020)

I am so sorry, Ruth.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 20, 2020)

Sending hugs your way, Ruth.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> We'll be having a celebration of Alice's life later today.  Flute music for comforting.


That sounds wonderful Ruthanne, there was so much love in your home for little Alice, she's still feeling it now.  Hope you're doing okay today, it's so hard when we lose the companions we love.


----------



## jujube (Aug 20, 2020)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2020)

What sad news. I'm so sorry Ruthanne!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2020)

Thinking of you Ruthanne, your loss of Alice, and the celebration of your beautiful white love xo


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2020)

Thank you all.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2020)

It is hitting Jasmine hard that she has lost her best buddy.  Sweet Alice was the best friend she could ever have; she forgave her immediately and loved her even though Jasmine could be bossy and territorial at times.  Alice was always by her side for the past 3.5 years.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 20, 2020)

@Ruthanne So sorry for the loss of your ALICE. She remains in your HEART and MEMORIES.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 20, 2020)

So sorry, Ruth....Very Sad...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2020)

Much caring for you.... so sorry, Ruth.

Love your flute music for your Alice.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I had many parakeets as a kid.  They were such fun, lovable, each with a unique personality.  I loved each one so much.
> (((Ruthanne)))
> So sorry for your loss.


Yes, I just love Parakeets.  They are such nice birds and smarter than we think.  I agree they have unique personalities each one.  Have loved all mine too dearly.  Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> That sounds wonderful Ruthanne, there was so much love in your home for little Alice, she's still feeling it now.  Hope you're doing okay today, it's so hard when we lose the companions we love.


Yes, Alice was loved dearly and will always be and missed so much.  Never a sweeter bird there was.  I'm okay, just very sad.  Jasmine is going to be adjusting to being alone.  Can't get any more birds because I don't know how long I'll live and it wouldn't be fair to another bird.  It's never easy losing loved ones for sure.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss Ruthanne and your poor other bird. How heart wrenching. You are in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, Alice was loved dearly and will always be and missed so much.  Never a sweeter bird there was.  I'm okay, just very sad.  Jasmine is going to be adjusting to being alone.  Can't get any more birds because I don't know how long I'll live and it wouldn't be fair to another bird.  It's never easy losing loved ones for sure.


It's sad that Jasmine will be alone, but I respect any decision you make in the future about getting another bird or not. That's a very personal choice and only you know what is best in your heart.  Hugs.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss Ruthanne and your poor other bird. How heart wrenching. You are in my thoughts & prayers.
> View attachment 119048


Thank you Keesha.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> It's sad that Jasmine will be alone, but I respect any decision you make in the future about getting another bird or not. That's a very personal choice and only you know what is best in your heart.  Hugs.


Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2020)

Just ordered a bird sounds and nature cd for Jasmine. Should get it Mon.  I hope it brings her comfort.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2020)

I found some really great nature sounds with subtle music and bird sounds, too, on Spotify and have been playing it for Jasmine.  She really likes it and sings to it, too.❤


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> been playing it for Jasmine. She really likes it and sings to it, too



I'd been wondering how she would react, so I am very glad you told us, and that she likes likes it.

Since she sings to it, it seems to me, that it must be very comforting and positive for her, overall!
What a good idea for you to do and provide for her.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I'd been wondering how she would react, so I am very glad you told us, and that she likes likes it.
> 
> Since she sings to it, it seems to me, that it must be very comforting and positive for her, overall!
> What a good idea for you to do and provide for her.


Yes, it's beautiful music with nature and she sits and listens and sings softly to it.  When she hears the other bird music on Spotify she chirps real loud and then flies around the room.  So, she's doing well and playing with her toy, too.  She is an active little birdie!


----------



## Treacle (Aug 23, 2020)

RIP dear Alice. So sorry @Ruthanne - heartbreaking.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2020)

Treacle said:


> RIP dear Alice. So sorry @Ruthanne - heartbreaking.


@Treacle Thank you, yes it's been rough but keeping busy keeping the other bird Jasmine occupied, active and happy.   It helps both of us.


----------

